# Grand caymen blue rock iguana



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

wrong forum, someone please move.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

nohthing special unless its really blue


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

nuttin special . powder blue. Worth about ???. .50 cents


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

he is bueatiful


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

pretty lizard dude. looks like a dinosaur, nice eyes!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I







that lizard.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

He's a beauty - very ancient looking









But no matter how blue, bad-ass or endangered, it's no piranha, nor piranha food - therefore:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That's so awesome, man! You shouldn't really be posting that online.....Fish and Game might be all over your ass especially if its critically endangered.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice specimen i love the coloration!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> That's so awesome, man! You shouldn't really be posting that online.....Fish and Game might be all over your ass especially if its critically endangered.


 My thoughts exactly.

"The Texas-based International Iguana Foundation announced in a statement Wednesday that it would grant an undisclosed amount to save the reptiles.

The decision is based on a report issued last week by the trust that estimates that only 10 to 25 blue iguanas remain in the wild, down from 100 to 200 estimated in a 1993 survey."


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

If that iguana is so rare you should donate him to a breeding project, if you're not already doing so.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow. thats pretty cool


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

1.how could you get you hands on soemthing so rare and
2.breed them and get the population up to 10,000


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

GAY.
my red bellies would have a field day with him,








isnt this a fish forum?








the color is all because of lighting, like the way people show off arrowannas, its all in the color of light you use..







dont be fooled,,,


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

i dont know why everyone is hating on him people post pictures of there piranhas dayly that live in states/countrys that its illegal to own piranha why cant he post pictures of his iguana that freckin rocks


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Actually I see them every day, Very Nice lizard

not sure really yours is actually a
_Cyclura nubila lewisi_ then of coarse they do change color
quite often depending on mood, a Breeding male will be very blue
as will a ticked off one.

If this is truly a _C. nubila lewisi_ you have no business owning it,

give it to a respected facility at once, or do you have the permits to keep them?
I did not see anything saying "I have permits for this species" in your post.

If you Know this is the animal you have and are illegally possessing it,
I will not hesitate to report this and Nail your ass to the 
wall, These are criticlly endangered animals not to be casually played with
at this time. Thats not just a threat I truly will do so If enough info is given,
(P-Fury Non P Team be warned)

I think personally you are just mislead and got scamed so there no harm, 
That or get the permits in order and keep it properly.

It's not a joke these animals should not be casually Kept,
if it is possable breeding stock for future re-introduction it needs to be known
and documented.

In short shut up and enjoy your Cuban Rock Iguana


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

KILLERLEXUS said:


> GAY.
> my red bellies would have a field day with him,
> 
> 
> ...


 What the f*ck is wrong with you, dude








Who gives a damn about what your redbellies would do to that lizard (besides the fact that that's bullshit, but anyways, keep dreaming...)

And in case you wonder what this picture is doing here - instead of spewing out nonsense, why not have a look at the forum name...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

first everyone stop bashing ironjaws and dude serously try to breed them and give the babies to a preservation and that will help get the population up and you might get a award

and by the looks of this...


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry to mislead you guys like that, but my iguana is just a regular green iguana with color photo enhancement.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ha....*cough*.....ha. good one.

poly owned you.


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, he ruined it for you guys. I had more to spoil you guys with. But not anymore.







I take great care in keeping my (aminals). Odds are mine will be around after everyone elses become "extinct". PolypRATus, how do you see them every day? Whoops, where da pics go?


----------

